# SIP Mr Wubbers



## imlandys (Feb 26, 2013)

Well he finally died this morning. He was really sick so I am glad he is in a better place now


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

He's very pretty


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

SIP little guy. He was a pretty boy, I'm so sorry for your loss! Maybe one day you guys will meet again near the rainbow bridge, until then, you can remember all the fun times you guys had together


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

Here for you


----------



## Sebastian1444 (Jul 19, 2013)

Such a beautiful little guy, S.I.P fishy.


----------

